# Anyone in S. Wales got a polisher??



## PaulSXi (May 10, 2007)

Hi, 
Just moved to Bridgend and i'm really getting into detailing, bought all the stuff, (just waiting for a Megs quik clay bar through the post) and then gonna clay, polish and wax my car properly for the first time ever!  cant wait! 
However, i was just wondering if anyone had a polisher that i could borrow, otherwise its gonna take me AGES to do all this (plus i'm lazy! haha). I would buy one, but i've just bought a house so funds are more than a little tight for the next few months...
Any help would be much appreciated...


----------



## PaulSXi (May 10, 2007)

Please? anyone?


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

i just have a polisher/grinder one,got pads etc,never really got to grips with the thing tbh. but u can pick them up inc pads for round £40 on egay


----------



## PaulSXi (May 10, 2007)

yeh i know, but dont have much £££ at all at the mo as just bought a house ans a samsung 42" plasma home cinema system! lol


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

yeah its always money aeotd init. i was going 2 buy a pc,but will wait for the new meguairs pc 2 appear.
gona slap me polished on egay,if i get £20 i will be happy,as £20 to my new pc fund


----------



## Dicky_morris (Mar 21, 2007)

ill give you 20 quid for it mate.. im from swansea..

what make model is it??


----------



## PaulSXi (May 10, 2007)

i've clayed,polished and waxed my car now... good old elbow grease in the end - dammit its tiring work though! lol


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

PaulSXi said:


> i've clayed,polished and waxed my car now... good old elbow grease in the end - dammit its tiring work though! lol


Piccys


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

I would lend you mine if it wasent nicked mate. What part of bridgend you livin'


----------

